

Ask YC: How Many User Points Do I need... - kimboslice

... to be able to change the color of my header? I <i>think</i> that is a YC easter egg right?
======
ScottWhigham
Zero if you use one of the many Greasemonkey scripts available:
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=ycombinator>

------
parenthesis
250 (or perhaps it's > 250) : I've just got there.

